# E.C.R. reprogramed



## darkblueangel (Jun 23, 2005)

Does anyone know where I can get a Nissan Altima SE-R E.C.R. reprogrammer device.
I live in Alberta, Edmonton and I don't want to send it to the U.S.A.. Then hop it gets there and gets back safe. This is my only car and if i lose the E.C.R. i'm f#@%^&. So if I can get a device that I can do it myself. That wpuld be great.

Thanks


----------

